# Confirmation vocale HomePod



## maxime350 (12 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir la communauté 

J'ai 2 HomePod chez moi.
L'un me répond, par exemple, "Voilà, c'est fait" quand je lui demande de réaliser une action, l'autre ne me répond rien.

J'ai vérifié les réglages de chacun, j'ai désactivé la fonction "son lors de l'utilisation" sur chacun mais cela ne change rien.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Maxime


----------



## iBaby (13 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour. Suivant la pièce où chacun est situé, j’imagine que tu ne leur demandes pas la même chose ? L’un va te dire « c’est fait » si tu lui as demandé d’effectuer une action qui demandait confirmation, tandis que l’autre ne confirme pas si tu trouves dans la même pièce où l’action a eu lieu.


----------



## maxime350 (13 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour iBaby,

Merci de ta réponse 
Je me rends compte que je n’ai pas été assez précis 

En fait mon HomePod Salon me confirme toujours oralement les actions réalisées avec succès.
Mon HomePod Chambre ne me confirme jamais les actions réalisées avec succès, seulement celles en échec !

mes réglages sont les mêmes pour les 2 ...

j’espère avoir été plus précis 

Maxime


----------



## iBaby (13 Janvier 2020)

Et que demandes-tu au HomePod chambre ?


----------



## maxime350 (13 Janvier 2020)

« Allume la lumière de ma chambre » ou « éteint les lumières »

lui ne me donne aucun retour alors que la même chose demande à mon HomePod salon obtient une réponse du type « voilà, c’est fait »


----------



## iBaby (14 Janvier 2020)

Parce que je crois me souvenir que ce problème avait été abordé au lancement du HomePod. Si tu es dans ta chambre, par exemple, et que tu lui demandes d’éteindre la lumière de cette même pièce, Siri ne t’envoie pas de confirmation, ce qui est logique puisque tu te trouves là pour vérifier qu’il a bien éteint. Tandis que si tu es toujours dans la chambre et que c’est dans le salon que tu demandes à Siri d’éteindre la lumière, il est censé te le confirmer, puisque tu ne peux pas vérifier sans te déplacer.
Mais si ce fonctionnement ne correspond pas pas à ton expérience, il faudrait voir peut-être quelle est la marque de tes ampoules wifi, et s’il y a un problème de ce côté-là, même si ça ressemble plutôt à un problème avec Siri. Quand tu lui demande de tout éteindre, je suppose qu’il devrait t’envoyer confirmation pour le tout.


----------



## maxime350 (15 Janvier 2020)

Et bien merci beaucoup c’est exactement ça !
Si on demande quelque chose à un HomePod concernant un accessoire de la même pièce, à moins d’une erreur aucune confirmation ne sera donnée.
Ce qui est plutôt logique puisque nous sommes dans la même pièce pour constater.
Dommage cependant que les fiches techniques d’Apple ne le mentionne pas !

question subsidiaire: peut on configurerle HomePod pour qu’a moins d’une erreur aucun retour vocal de confirmation ne soit donné ?


----------



## iBaby (15 Janvier 2020)

Je ne sais pas, je ne vois rien de tel dans les Réglages.


----------



## maxime350 (15 Janvier 2020)

Moi non plus !
Je pense que ce n’est pas prévu


----------

